# [Solved] No valid modes with new ATI drivers

## Luc484

Hi everyone! This happens to me as soon as I emerge versions of xf86-video-ati > 6.6.3. I read of someone else with the same problem but no solution:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 enabled but has no modes

(EE) RADEON(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) founf, but none have a usable configuration.
```

If I downgrade to 6.6.3, I can start X without problems.

This is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "vnc"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules/extensions"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "CorePointer" 

    Option  "Protocol"     "Auto"

    Option  "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier     "HANNS.GHU196D"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

   HorizSync   80

   VertRefresh 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI7000"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "InternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI7000"

    Monitor     "HANNS.GHU196D"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Option         "BlankTime"         "10"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Maybe there is something new and I have to edit it, but I don't know how. Any ideas?

Thanks!Last edited by Luc484 on Sat Nov 08, 2008 3:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djanderson

Hi, 

I really have no clue, but just looking at your xorg.conf file I noticed hsync and vsync are not ranges. I can't imagine they have to be, but I've never seen them not as ranges.

Also, you could just bypass that version:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av xf86-video-ati

That would give you version 6.9.0.

----------

## Luc484

I'll check a little bit about that thing you noticed, in fact I'm experiencing some strange problems with my LCD screen and I'm wondering if it could be due to this.

Version 6.9 does the same. I masked the old version just because it was not working, and now 6.9 does the same, so I should mask that as well. Seems like something is wrong in my conf file though. Version 6.6.3 is the last working for me. I hope they don't remove it until I find out what's wrong.

Oh, and by the way, my system is entirely ~x86.

Thanks for your answer!

EDIT: Solved creating a new xorg.conf through X -configure.

----------

